# Trojaner Y3k Win.ini run=HPFsched



## Marie (15 April 2003)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

kennt jemand den Trojaner Y3k? Seltsamerweise ist der nur auf einer Internetseite beschrieben. http://de.geocities.com/pseueq/y3k.htm.

Damit krieg ich aber leider nicht alles weg. Er ist auf einem Verwaltungsrechner bei einem Kunden aufgetaucht. 

Der Eintrag in der Win.ini run=HPFsched hat mich auf die Seite gebracht. Leider hab ich aber die Exe.Datei nicht finden können, weil dahinter kein Pfadeintrag ist. Ferner wüsste ich gerne, ob der auch verantwortlich dafür sein kann, dass auf dem Rechner ne ganze Menge nicht mehr funktioniert und zum Beispiel im DFÜ-Eintrag nur noch Hieroglyphen zu lesen sind. Oder ob jemand weiss wodurch das eventuell verursacht sein könnte.


----------



## Marie (15 April 2003)

*:-(*

Ja cool, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Hab mich jetzt nochmal umgesehen, kann das sein, dass ich der jetzt den HP-Druckertreiber gelöscht habe?  :roll:


----------



## technofreak (15 April 2003)

*Re: :-(*



			
				Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich jetzt nochmal umgesehen, kann das sein, dass ich der jetzt den HP-Druckertreiber gelöscht habe?  :roll:



1. Dein Link funktioniert nicht.
2. HP-Druckertreiber gehören auch ohne Viren
 zu dem  instabilsten was es auf PC´s gibt.
tf


----------



## AmiRage (15 April 2003)

Es gibt etliche Varianten des Y3K ... und woher weisst Du, dass es dieser bzw. überhaupt Y3K ist?

Gibt es auf dem Rechner "mehrere" rundll.exe ... such mal nach "rund*.exe".


----------



## technofreak (15 April 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> kennt jemand den Trojaner Y3k? Seltsamerweise ist der nur auf einer Internetseite beschrieben. http://de.geocities.com/pseueq/y3k.htm.



Die Suche nach Y3K+Trojaner  ergibt aber etwas mehr als ein Ergebnis, mit Google immerhin 11300 Treffer,
da sollte was dabei sein....

z.B. http://www.trojaner-info.de/archiv/y3krat_11.html

tf


----------



## Marie (16 April 2003)

*Re: :-(*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Dein Link funktioniert nicht.



Hm komisch, aber ich habe eingegeben run=hpfsched Virus und Seiten auf Deutsch, weil mein Englisch so gut nicht ist, dass ich mich damit drantrauen würde in der Registry rumzufuscheln. Dann kommt diese eine Seite.

Dummerweise habe ich nicht einfach mal run=hpfsched ohne Zusatz eingegeben, sonst hätt ich ja gemerkt, dass das ein Druckertreiber ist.

Danke für Eure Antworten, muss nochmal hinfahren und nachsehen ob er noch druckt.


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2003)

*mit Trojaner Hunter und Antivir nix gefunden*

was könnte die Ursache sein? (siehe Anhang)

Gruß Marie


----------



## Heiko (16 April 2003)

Außer dass ich dem eine gewissen Komik nicht absprechen kann, kann ich leider dazu garnix sagen...


----------



## Marie (16 April 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Außer dass ich dem eine gewissen Komik nicht absprechen kann, kann ich leider dazu garnix sagen...



Das wiederum find ich aber gar nicht so spassig, dass keiner von Euch einen Rat für mich hat.  :machkaputt:


----------



## AmiRage (16 April 2003)

*Re: mit Trojaner Hunter und Antivir nix gefunden*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> was könnte die Ursache sein? (siehe Anhang)


Windows im Endstadium? *duckundweg*

Ansonsten sieht's nach zerschossenen Zeichensätzen bzw. zerschossener Spracheinstellung aus.

Um was für ein Windows geht's eigentlich?


----------



## Heiko (16 April 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Das wiederum find ich aber gar nicht so spassig, dass keiner von Euch einen Rat für mich hat.  :machkaputt:


Das Problem dabei ist, dass wir weder wissen, um welches Windows es sich handelt, noch, was damit gemacht wurde. Sieht mir stark nach verkorksten Spracheinstellungen aus...


----------



## Marie (16 April 2003)

*Re: mit Trojaner Hunter und Antivir nix gefunden*



			
				AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Um was für ein Windows geht's eigentlich?



98  :vlol:


----------



## Marie (16 April 2003)

Hi Heiko, Hi AmiRage,  :bussi: 

wie kann ich denn eine zerschossene Spracheinstellung reparieren? Der Gedanke ist mir dann auch gekommen, als Antivir und Trojanerscanner nix gefunden hatten.

Und womit kann man sich denn sowas zerschießen?


----------



## Marie (16 April 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem dabei ist, dass wir weder wissen, ..., noch, was damit gemacht wurde. ....



Ja Heiko,

das genau ist das Problem. Das weiss keiner, denn in dem Haus wurde eingebrochen und man vermutet, dass jemand an dem Rechner war. Der Rechner hat - frag mich nicht wie und wo man das eingestellt hat - ein Passwort beim Hochfahren. Allerdings wurde kurz danach irgend ein Programm installiert, das auch die Ursache sein könnte. An dem Rechner sitzt allerdings ein blutiger Laie in Sachen Hard- und Software, dem sicherlich auch nicht sofort aufgefallen ist, dass was nicht stimmt.  Diese verkorkste Schrift kommt nicht überall, aber oft.


----------



## Heiko (16 April 2003)

Das klingt ja gleich noch viel seltsamer.
Wer bricht denn in ein Haus ein und setzt auf dem dortigen PC ein Passwort. Der Einbrecher wäre ein heißer Kandidat für eine Merkbefreiung...


----------



## Marie (16 April 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt ja gleich noch viel seltsamer.
> Wer bricht denn in ein Haus ein und setzt auf dem dortigen PC ein Passwort. Der Einbrecher wäre ein heißer Kandidat für eine Merkbefreiung...



 :dafuer: 

Sorry, hab mich wohl nicht richtig ausgedrückt. Das Passwort war schon vorher da. Derjenige, der da an dem Rechner rumgefuschelt hat, konnte vermutlich nicht den Rechner normal starten, wollte ich damit sagen. Könnte er beim Versuch das Passwort zu knacken irgendwas kaputtgemacht haben?


----------



## Heiko (16 April 2003)

Durchaus denkbar dass dabei was schief ging...


----------



## Marie (16 April 2003)

Und wenn nun zerschossene Zeichensätze bzw. zerschossene Sracheinstellung vorliegen sollte, wie kann ich das rauskriegen, oder reparieren ohne den Rechner zu formatieren?  :roll:


----------



## Devilfrank (16 April 2003)

Bevor Du Dir graue Haare mit der Gurke holst, mach sie platt und installier das Windows neu.


----------



## Marie (17 April 2003)

ja danke Devil, wird mir wohl nix übrig bleiben, wenn keiner eine andere Lösung hat.  :bash:


----------



## Marie (17 April 2003)

Ich hab jetzt mal an die TU-Berlin geschrieben, ob das nicht vielleicht doch ein neuer Virus sein kann.

Also wenn die Ländereinstellung verhunzt ist, dann müssten doch überall dieselben Hieroglyphen kommen? Aber die Auswirkungen sind ja so unterschiedlich und dass in dem Text "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden" alles auf dem Kopf steht, bis auf das Wort Internet Explorer und auf den Buttons dann überhaupt keine Zeichen oder lange Striche und manchmal lauter Fragezeichen stehen, wogegen an anderen Stellen überhaupt nix verwurschtelt wird, erscheint mir doch ein bissel arg komisch.

Wenn ich was höre sag ich es Euch. Tausend Dank erstmal und frohe Ostereier.  :tannenbaum: 

heiko, da fehlt ein Osternest  :roll:


----------



## AmiRage (17 April 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> ... und dass in dem Text "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden" alles auf dem Kopf steht, bis auf das Wort Internet Explorer ...



Da steht nichts auf dem Kopf, das ist Hebräisch und da schreibt man halt von rechts nach links.


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Da steht nichts auf dem Kopf, das ist Hebräisch und da schreibt man halt von rechts nach links.



Und nicht nur da, auch Arabisch wird so geschrieben, und das sind noch ein paar Milliönchen mehr, 
und japanisch und chinesisch schreibt man von oben nach unten, nur von unten nach oben hab ich noch nicht gefunden


----------



## SprMa (17 April 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur von unten nach oben hab ich noch nicht gefunden



Dann mach doch mal einen Kopfstand.   


Matthias


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mach doch mal einen Kopfstand.
> Matthias


Nix da , da krieg ich Kofschmerzen von ....

tf


----------



## AmiRage (17 April 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da , da krieg ich Kofschmerzen von ....



Also bei nicht durch Migräne bedingten Kopfschmerzen bietet sich sogar der Kopfstand als "Gegenmittel" an.


----------



## Marie (17 April 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> und japanisch und chinesisch schreibt man von oben nach unten, nur von unten nach oben hab ich noch nicht gefunden



 :lol: 

menno, das stimmt ja, ich hab die ganze Zeit gedacht dat Dingens steht auf dem Kopf. Das ist ja richtig rum. Also ist das hebräisch, na cool. Aber können die Hebräer oder wer so schreibt, keine Buttons beschriften oder haben die Downloadverbot während der Osterzeit oder warum sind dann die Buttons nicht auch hebräisch beschriftet?  :roll:


----------



## Marie (17 April 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei nicht durch Migräne bedingte Kopfschmerzen bietet sich sogar der Kopfstand als "Gegenmittel" an.



was bringt Dir das, wenn Du danach Fußschmerzen hast?


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

Um das ganze mal wieder in ernsthaftere Bahnen zu lenken, vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter  
http://www.bbso.njit.edu/Documentations/htmldoc/tha.htm
und dabei ganz besonders:
http://www.bbso.njit.edu/Documentations/htmldoc/tha.htm#a5

und nicht vergessen: 
Schreibrichtung umstellen
Drücken Sie Strg + rechts Shift um die Schreibrichtung eines Paragraphen von links-nach-rechts nach rechts-nach-links umzuschalten. Um wieder auf die andere Schreibrichtung zurückzuschalten drücken Sie Strg + links Shift.
http://www.tarsus.de/arabisch/wordpad.html


Und es gibt es doch: von unten nach oben!!!!!!
http://members.aol.com/leonheinz/lautbildschrift/eincodier-art.htm
 Die  Anfangsbuchstaben-Methode:
 Man  nimmt  einfach die  Anfangsbuchstaben  der Wörter  eines Textes  und schreibt
sie  mit  den Lautbild-Buchstaben.  Und  zwar * senkrecht  von unten  nach oben*,  wie
wie bei der Lautbildschrift üblich. 
tf


----------



## Marie (17 April 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Da steht nichts auf dem Kopf, das ist Hebräisch und da schreibt man halt von rechts nach links.



Na endlich hab ich jetzt mal ein Stichwort um in Google zu suchen. Ich hab ja nicht gewusst was ich da eintragen soll.

Und siehe da, in der Newsgroup vom IE steht sowas von hebräischem Salat: 

<zitat>
Das hebräisch wurde Durch die Installation des Patches Q323579 in der 
falschen Sprache erzeugt. Zugegeben ein Linkfehler bei MS, ......
</zitat>

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob alles weg ist, wenn ich den IE ne Version höher update nächste Woche und in Ansicht, Codierung auf westeuropäisch ISO einstelle. Erstmal danke, ich meld mich dann wieder ob das die Lösung war. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass irgendjemand auf dem Rechner ein Patch von MS heruntergeladen hat, ausser es war der "Einbrecher", der sich ohnehin seltsam benommen hat, so als ob es ein insider wäre, der irgendwas kaputtmachen will.  :willnicht:


----------



## Marie (17 April 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Um das ganze mal wieder in ernsthaftere Bahnen zu lenken, vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter



nö, damit kann ich leider nix weiter anfangen, trotzdem danke.  :bussi:


----------

